
Ask HN: Ratio of sales in music equipment between hobbyists and professionals? - mottosso
Hi HN,<p>I recently bought a Roli Rise - a MIDI controller. I&#x27;m no professional and am unlikely to make any income using the device, and yet to Roli it makes little difference. I&#x27;m a customer to them as any professional user, and part of their income is now coming from me.<p>My question is, how many of me (i.e. hobbyists) are there relative the target audience, presumably professional producers? Is it large enough to target? Could it in fact be larger than the target audience itself?<p>For example:<p>Hobbyists: 80%
Professionals: 20%<p>(Music equipment is just an example in this case, I&#x27;d expect similar trends in sales elsewhere.)
======
justaaron
I think you are on to something. I don't have stats. I would presume it's a
pyramid.

